# [Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3] Allgemeine Fragen und Probleme (Sammelthread)



## Hawkins (8. November 2011)

Ich möchte mir Modern Warfare 3 kaufen, nur möchte ich es unbedingt auf englisch spielen.
Weis jemand zu 100% ob man die Steam-Version von MW3 auch auf englisch installieren/spielen kann? Das Steam Forum ist ja leider noch down und Google ist mir auch keine Hilfe.

Hat schon jemand MW3 in Steam downloaded und kann es auf englisch spielen?

Bei Modern Warfare 2 zB war es NICHT möglich in Steam das Game auf englisch zu stellen, darum will ich hier lieber nachfragen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (8. November 2011)

Ich hab meins selbst noch nicht, aber mal eben nachgeguckt:
der Steam Store verkauft es multilingual, also wird die boxed Version auch ML sein. Du kannst einfach dein Steam Interface auf Englisch stellen, dann werden die Spiele automatisch mit englischem Sprachpaket installiert.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2011)

Also, vielleicht findest Du ja Infos, ob es in D cut ist oder nicht - wenn nicht, dann steigt die Chance auf eine englisch-spielbare VErsion natürlich.


----------



## SniperForce (8. November 2011)

Ist in Deutschland nicht cut, weshalb ich mal davon ausgehe...
Mom ich frag nen Freund, der hats schon.

Weiss jemand wann eig Pcgames MW3 verschickt (also als Aboprämie?)

€: Der hats auch ausm SteamStore und da ists ja wie der Vorposter gesagt hast multi.


----------



## Hawkins (8. November 2011)

Hab mir das Game bei Steam gekauft und der download ist auch endlich fertig. Es kann ohne Probleme auf englisch gespielt werden.

So jetzt aber wieder auf in den Multiplayer


----------



## Chill-Ikone (9. November 2011)

*MW2 totaler "Bildschirmabsturz"*

Morjen,
hatte mir letzten Freitag MW2 gegönnt, ja ich weiß MW3 kam gerade raus. Hatte alles ohne Probleme installiert und beim ersten Starten viel mir dann das Problem auf. Undzwar ich starte es ganz normal und das kleine Intro-Bild von MW2 wird angezeigt. Anschließend wird der Bildschirm Schwarz und das Lämpchen meines HP w2207h Bildschirms geht aus. Im Hintergrund hört man aber die Intro-Musik des Spiels. Der Bildschirm ist total Tod, weder Stecker ziehen, noch Stecker umstöpseln bringt ihn wieder zum "leben". Ich muss den PC herunterfahren, alle Kabel vom Bildschirm neu einstecken und dann erst den Netzstecker wieder anschließen. Den PC neuhochfahren und alles ist wieder in Ordnung.

HP w2207h
Win7 Prof. SP1
Inter(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU 6600 @ 2,40 GHz
4 GB RAM
64-Bit
Fehlt was?!

Gruß


----------



## shirib (9. November 2011)

Sind alle Treiber soweit aktuell?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. November 2011)

Installiere auf jeden Fall mal neue Treiber, insbesondere der Grafikkartentreiber muss aktuell sein (was hast du denn für ne Karte)?, dazu noch Board+ggf Soundkarte. Ich tippe mal auf die Grafikkarte oder auf den Monitor, alles andere kann ich mir nicht erklären.
Passiert das denn auch bei anderen Spielen?

@shirib: netter bf3 acc


----------



## Chill-Ikone (9. November 2011)

Treiber sind soweit aktuell. Radeon HD 4650
Bei anderes Spielen tritt es jedenfalls nicht auf.


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. November 2011)

Hmm, ich hab die MSI 4650, um bei mir treten "ähnliche" Probleme auf, mitten beim Spielen geht der Monitor einfach aus, dann wieder an in unregelmäßigen Abständen nach längerem Betrieb, irgendwann geht er dann aus und NICHT wieder an und dann muss ich den PC ausschalten,
Stecker raus/rein und wieder anschalten. Ähnliches Problem oder? Hast du nen Kumpel wo du dir mal n Monitor ausborgen kannst?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. November 2011)

Ach ja, bei mir liegts am Monitor, der ist kaputt.


----------



## Chill-Ikone (9. November 2011)

Also ich habe jetzt meinen alten Bildschirm angeschlossen, welcher reibungslos funktioniert beim spielen. Besteht eine Möglichkeit, dass ich trotzdem mit meinem HP spielen kann oder kann ich das abschminken?


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

ALso, eventuell hilft ein anderes Kabel - ist der per VGA oder DVI angeschlossen? 


Wenn auch das nichts birngt: kann aber sein, dass der einfach den Geist aufgegeben hat. Kannst Du den mit einem anderen PC testen, ob der dort mit dem gleichen Kabel auch erst mit "Starthilfe" geht?


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. November 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Kabel kannst dus mal probieren, ich weiß aber nicht, obs funktioniert, bei mir hats nämlich auch nichts gebracht.
Hast du noch Garantie für den Monitor?


----------



## Chill-Ikone (10. November 2011)

Hatte ihn vorher via HDMI angeschlossen, bin jetzt auf VGA gewechselt und es funktioniert, vielen Dank allen!


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. November 2011)

Cool


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2011)

Wobei VGA qualiativ nicht so gut ist. Wenn Du keinen UNterschied siehst, ist das aber natürlich okay


----------



## Zocker15xD (10. November 2011)

Hat dein Monitor noch einen DVI-Anschluss???
Kannst ja mal mit dem probieren, da wär die Qualität auch in Ordnung...


----------



## Chill-Ikone (10. November 2011)

DVI ist leider nicht vorhanden, VGA hat natürlich keine so hohe Qualität. Damit muss ich jetzt wohl leider leben, gibt aber schlimmeres!


----------



## Chill-Ikone (11. November 2011)

Update: Habe noch eine DVI-HDMI Adapter gefunden und angeschlossen. Dies Funktioniert auch noch, muss man nicht verstehen...


----------



## ThornWithin (11. November 2011)

ich habe es mir leider als DVD gekauft. 
dort gbt es eine option "SPRACHE" diese ist aber leider ausgeblendet und kann nicht verändert werden.

die deutsche synchro ist einfach nur grottenschlecht, alles klingt leblos und unmotiviert, 
zudem passen die stimmen nciht ansatzweise zu den charakteren. 
SOAP klingt zb. wie ein 80-jähriger mann...

ich frage mich warum geld ausgegeben wird und wie so etwas vom 
management oder sonst wem, überhaupt abesegnet werden kann. 

die spielebranche scheint mitterweile ausnahmslos nur noch aus 
geldgeilen idioten zu bestehen. 

man wird als spieler in jeder nur erdenklichen art bevormundet, 
wieso bitte ist es nicht möglich auf zwei DVD's eine englische sprachausgabe reinzupacken!?

ich bin kurz davor steam zu deinstallieren, origin zu deinstallieren und den ganzen mist nie wieder anzupacken. 
ich werde mir ab heute auf jeden fall mehrmals überlegen ob ich je wieder ein PC spiel kaufen werde.

ach ja, das spiel an sich ist ganz gut und es hat mir auch sehr viel spaß gemacht, die deutsche synchro 
hat aber so ziemlich jeden epischen moment komplett versaut.

was beim SP nicht so sehr auffällt wird erst im MP deutlich. MW3 ist ein konsolenspiel welches mehr schlecht als recht
auf den pc portiert wurde. vor ein paar jahren war das noch genau anders rum.

eins ist klar, qualitativ hochwertige PS spiele wird es bald nicht mehr geben, 
ach was, die gibt es seit langem nicht mehr, für mich steh fest, meine gamerzeit ist vorbei.


----------



## Viper0201 (11. November 2011)

*@ Thorn Within*
Das ist bei Call of Duty doch schon seit MW2 der Fall das die Sprach immer von der Version abhängig ist. Kaufst du es in Deutschland gibts nur Deutsch aus UK gibts nur English und wenn du dir die PEGI-Version (Östereich) dann ist es Multilanguage.

Naja immerhin ist es möglich sich die Englischen Dateien nach zu laden. Guck mal hier.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2011)

Doch: der HMDI-Eingang am Monitor ist wohl hin, da hilft dann auch kein Adapter.


----------



## bloom12 (12. November 2011)

*battelfield 3 ganz neu installiert @HILfe*

hallo langsam bin ich am verzweifeln erst mußte ich windows 7 neu kaufen dann spinnte bei der installation disk 2 und nun will das spiel nicht starten ...

egal was ich tut es kommt immer BATTELFIELD FUNKTIONIERT NICHT MEHR !!!


wei denn zufällig jemand ein rat, sonst bin ich wohl gezwungen mein umtauschrecht in anspruch zunehmen ....

#danke


----------



## bloom12 (12. November 2011)

hi hehe thema hat sich erledigt 
funzt nun einmanfrei!
natürlich sollte man nach nem betriebssystemwechsel erstmal die treiber aktualisieren sonst geht halt nix ....

mfg


----------



## eiswerk (12. November 2011)

Servus zusammen,
wenn ich MW 3 starten will, erscheint die Fehlermeldung: "Das Spiel ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar. Versuchen Sie es später erneut." Der Multiplayer lässt sich komischerweise starten.
Das geht jetzt seit Donnerstag abend so... Bei Steam selbst finde ich keine Antwort im Support. Eine Anfrage an den Support lässt sich nicht senden, da erscheint dann der Text: "Aktion nicht möglich." Wie Sch***** ist das denn?
Weiß jemand einen Rat?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

Ich habe seit gestern das Problem, dass Steam das Spiel updaten wollte und dabei aber 6-8GB runterladen will - und zwar JEWEILS für Singleplyer und Multiplayer! Als das ganze dann heute endlich fertig war und ich dann den PC abstellte, dachte ich, es sei nun o.k - aber als ich den eben neu einschaltete und Steam startete, wollte Steam schon wieder 2x >7GB runterladen!

Jetzt hab ich Steam beendet, die Ordner für MW3 gelöscht und von DVD alles neu installiert, das ging auch augenscheinlich korret, ca 20Min von DVD gelesen. Aber: beim Start vim Singleplayer tut sich einfach nichts, beim Multiplayer steht "nicht verfügbar" - nach einem Check der Spieledateien (Rechstklick auf das Spiel, Eigenschaften) wurden beim Singleplayer Fehler angezeigt, jetzt lädt der >6Gb runter - der Multiplayercheck ging problemlos, aber auch hier lädt er jetzt >6Gb runter 

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was das soll - es ist echt extrem nervig...   ich hab ein Dutzend Steamspiele, bisher nie so ein Problem...  

Ach ja: Black Ops will ebenfalls plötzlich 6GB neu haben...


----------



## shooot3r (12. November 2011)

hast du uk version? hatte bei mw 2 uk das problem, das es sehr oft das spiel von neu runtergeladen hat nachdem ich es starten wollte.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2011)

als, ICH hab die deutsche, bei Media Markt gekauft, und es ging bis gestern ja auch einwandfrei.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. November 2011)

hatte des Problem ne Zeit lang mit L4D2 ... scheint irgendwie an Steam zu liegen und nicht an dem Spiel selbst. Habe dafür aber leider auch keine Lösung gefunden. Irgendwann wars weg. Mein MW3 läuft einwandfrei (bisher...)


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. November 2011)

ThornWithin schrieb:


> ich habe es mir leider als DVD gekauft.
> dort gbt es eine option "SPRACHE" diese ist aber leider ausgeblendet und kann nicht verändert werden.


 
Da es an Steam gekoppelt ist, ist das ganz einfach umzustellen: Spiel deinstallieren, Steaminterface auf Englisch Stellen, Spiel neu installieren - et voilà.


----------



## eiswerk (13. November 2011)

Hmmm... das hilft mir alles nicht wirklich weiter. Vor allen Dingen, wenn hier jemand wegen MW 2 und L4D2 postet! 
Es muss doch noch bei anderen solche Probs geben zwecks dem Steam-Hack, der angeblich am 11.11. stattfand...
Wenn ich das Game noch mal neu aufsetze bzw. installiere, dann sind ja sämtliche Spielstände weg und der Fun gleich dreimal... 

In der Steam-Bibliothek steht zwar: "Bereit zum spielen". , aber nix geht! 

Singleplayer: NEIN. Multiplayer startet...  Valve und Steam haben den Hals nicht vollbekommen.


----------



## Gordon777 (13. November 2011)

Hallo, hatte seit Gestern auch das Problem..
Habe folgenden Beitrag dazu gefunden.. und hab es so durchgeführt.. und zack, alles wieder i.O. 
Hängt wohl mit der Hackerei bei Steam zusammen:

"*auf mw3 multiplayer -> eigenschaften ->lokale dateien -> spiel daten auf fehler überprüfen*" ging bei mir auch beim Singleplayer..

...alles wieder gut...


----------



## eiswerk (13. November 2011)

Steam gerade aktualisiert und alles geht wieder!


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Bei mir hat Steam heute auch ein Update rausgebracht, ABER natürlich will Steam troztdem die "Updates" noch runterladen... ich hoffe, danach geht es dann.


Das mit den Spieledateien überprüfen hatte ich ja auch gemacht, aber danach wollte Steam dann eben trotzdem updates, obwohl ich MW3 grad frisch von DVD neu installiert hatte...


----------



## Gulbstar (13. November 2011)

*CoD MW3 Dedicated Server*

Hi,

suche ein tutorial um meinen dedicated server online zu stellen, habe in diversen foren schon nachgelesen das die server config
teilweise fehlerhaft ist und es mit den ports probleme gibt, bei cod4/5 hatte ich damals keine probleme ihn online zu bringen?

Hat jemand ähnliche probs, wäre um jede hilfe dankbar!?


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Frag am besten auch mal im pcghardware-Forum, da gibt es einen Sammelthread zu CoD MW3. Ich glaub nicht, dass hier viele rumlaufen, die einen Server sogar selber betreiben wollen. Die meisten werden noch nicht mal den dedicated Modus spielen wollen, da es da ja keine Erfahrungspunkte gibt.


----------



## Gulbstar (13. November 2011)

Danke für die schnelle antwort, der server sollte auch nicht größer wie  6-10 slots sein um ein paar funnys zocken zu können, dann werd ich mal im pcgh-forum mein glück versuchen.


----------



## MICHI123 (20. November 2011)

*Modern Warfare 3 Mutliplayer? Noobtube? Balancing? Dedicated Server?*

Hi,
ich überlege mir Modern Warfare 3 zuzulegen, insbesondere bzw. eigentlich nur wegne dem Multiplayer.
Dazu einige Fragen an die stolzen Besitzter des Spieles:
1. Gibt es ganz normale Server? steigt man auf diesen auch im rang auf? Oder muss ich dazu per Matchmaker spielen? oder kann ich mit dem Matchmaker bis zum maximalen Level spielen und dann auf den dedicated Servern ganz normal mit meinem maximalem Level und allen Perks spielen? Bei MW2 hab ich immer EWIGKEITEN gebraucht bis ein Match zustandegekommen ist, wie sieht das in MW3 aus?
2. Wie ist das Waffen-Balancing? Bei MW2 hat mich der Granatwerfer sowas von aufgeregt, dass ich den MP nicht mal durchgespielt habe -.- Überall nur noobs die wie blöde draufhalten und mit dieser total überpowerten Waffe alles wegwämsen auch wenn sie 10 Meter daneben schießen... schrecklich. In Black Ops war das gott sei dank schon besser, ist das in MW3 auch so? 
Freue mich auch hilfreiche Antworten,
Gruß,
Michi


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. November 2011)

1. Es gibt normale Server, allerdings nur für private Spiele. Sprich du bist für normale Matches wieder auf den Matchmaker angewiesen. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es ein klein wenig schneller geht als bei MW2, mag mich da aber täuschen. Das Ding ist immer noch nen ziemlicher Mist....War bei BO viel besser gelöst. Die Aufstiege sind allerdings etwas anders / besser geregelt. 

2. Balancing: ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Semtex, Frag und Tube nicht mehr ganz so viel Schaden machen, d.h. v.a. der explosionsradius viel geringer ist. gibt aber wieder waffen wie die g18 die dann doch zu Spray&Pray verwendet werden.


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2011)

1. Spiele mit "Wertung" gibt es nur per Matchmaking. ICH habe da große Probleme, da ich zu 95% in Spiele komme, bei denen ich bei der Ping-Anzeige nicht "alle Balken" habe, sondern immer einer fehlt. Ich seh ständig in der Killcam, dass ich angeblich nicht mal einen Schuss angegeben hab, obwohl ich aus meiner Sicht in Ehtzeit an meinem PC das halbe Magazin auf den Gegner ballerte und dann gestorben bin. Spaß macht es trotzdem, aber ich verstehe nicht den Rückschritt weg von dedicated Servern...

2. Sprengwaffen sind deutlich entschärft. Klar: wenn du zwei Mann, die um die Ecke kommen, ne Tube vor die Füße rotzt, sind die auch hin. Aber es ist bei weitem nicht mehr so krass wie früher oder wie bei anderen Spielen. 

Ich finde aber vor allem die Maps sehr gelungen und abwechslungsreich, VIEL weniger berechenbar, so dass die IMHO mehr Spaß machen als früher.


----------



## MICHI123 (21. November 2011)

Hm, kann man also mit dem Matchmaker dann hochleveln bis zum höchsten level und kann dann in Ruhe auf vernünftigen Servern spielen mit dem hohen Rang? Oder sind auf den Servern dann alle Level 1? 
Sonst könnte man ja in den Sauren Apfel beissen und einmal durchleveln mit dem Matchmaker und dann auf ordentlichen Servern zocken...

Dass die scheiß Noobtube nicht mehr so überpowert sind klingt gut, aber wie ist das mit Uzis und Akimbo Waffen? Sind die immernoch so stark?


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2011)

zB die UMP ist relativ stark, aber ich sag mal so: ich bin jetzt Level 30 oder so und habe noch nicht bewusst bemerkt, dass ein bestimmter Waffentyp mich besonders oft umbringt. Klar: es laufen mehr mit ner UMP rum als mit anderen MPs, da die UMP glaub ich die erste neue MP ist, die man freischaltet. Und die Waffen werden auch angepasst, je mehr Erfahrungen die Community mitteilt. Die UMP wurde wohl schon mit einem Update entschärft, und zwar in Sachen Reichweite.

Wegen der Server: also, wenn du schon früher CoD gespielt hast, ist es doch an sich egal, welches Level die anderen haben. Leute mit Level zB 60 müssen auch nicht besser sein als andere, die erst Level 5 haben. Aber grundsätzlich VERSUCHT das SPiel scheinbar, dass die Level zueinander passen - aber nur dann, wenn es in Sachen Lag und Matchfinding klappt. Es kommt daher trotzdem oft genug vor, dass da pro Team je 2 Leute mit Level 1 bis 10 und 10 bi 30 und 30 bis 50 und 50 bis 80 sind.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. November 2011)

Die Level wurden deutlich entschärft. Du kannst mit Level 5 auch nen level 80 in Grund und Boden stampfen.  Wie gesagt, die dedicated server sind nur für private Spiele, die sich dann aber auch sehr frei anpassen lassen. Wenn du jetzt nur 2 oder 3 Leute kennst die das Spiel haben lohnt sich das nicht. Der eigentliche online MP findet im Matchmakingsystem statt. Da kommt man nach wie vor leider nicht drum rum.


----------



## SimonFistrich (22. November 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich überlege mir Modern Warfare 3 zuzulegen, insbesondere bzw. eigentlich nur wegne dem Multiplayer.
> Dazu einige Fragen an die stolzen Besitzter des Spieles:
> 1. Gibt es ganz normale Server? steigt man auf diesen auch im rang auf? Oder muss ich dazu per Matchmaker spielen? oder kann ich mit dem Matchmaker bis zum maximalen Level spielen und dann auf den dedicated Servern ganz normal mit meinem maximalem Level und allen Perks spielen? Bei MW2 hab ich immer EWIGKEITEN gebraucht bis ein Match zustandegekommen ist, wie sieht das in MW3 aus?
> ...



Ich verbinde das mal mit dem allgemeinen Fragen-Thread zu Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## papiermacher03 (23. November 2011)

Nabend

also hab folgendes.ich habe mir heute MW3 gekauft.hab es installiert und es kam auch ein steamupdate.so als es fertig war hab ich mich schon gefreut spielen zu können aber MW3 startet nicht.es kommt nur inst wird abgeschlossen bis 100% und das wars.dies betrifft multi und den single.hab auch schon neuinstallation gemacht und kommt das selbe heraus.habe bei meinenm steam acc bei MW3 eine prüfung laufen lassen ob alle dateien da sind und sie sind da aber es will nich starten!weis einer was da los ist?


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

Was haste denn für Hardware? Könnte Firewall oder so blocken?


----------



## papiermacher03 (23. November 2011)

aslo hab ne geforce 9800GTX+, win XP, intel duo mit 2x2,6GHZ und 4GB ram.also von der firewall kommt keine meldung.es kommt jetz nur installation wird abgeschlossen usw und ich kann mir weiterhin meinen desktop ansehen


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2011)

Haste Steam denn mal neu gestartet?


----------



## papiermacher03 (23. November 2011)

jaa alles andere läuft ohne probleme nur mw3 will nicht starten-.-


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

vlt. neue Treiber? Aber wenn nicht mal ne Meldung kommt, sieht es an sich eher nach Virenscanner oder Firewall aus... seltsam...

Hast Du denn auch MW2 und/oder Black Ops? Läuft das, und vor allem: einwandfrei schnell?


----------



## papiermacher03 (24. November 2011)

MW2 und black ops laufen ohne probleme..... so fehler gefunden.hab ein neues dvd laufwerk was blueray unterstützt.hab von dem laufwerk die installation gemacht.hab es nochmal installiert über ein andees dvd laufwerk und es geht ABER dafür hängt es sich im single und multi ab und zu auf ich dreh noch durch


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Ach so, Du konntest es also am Afnag nicht mal korrekt fertiginstallieren, und mit nem anderen Laufwerk ging es dann, oder wie? Du hättest es an sich auch ganz ohne DVD runterladen können, nen key hast Du ja.

Und jetzt? Es startet, aber stürzt dann ab? Wann stürzt es ab?


----------



## papiermacher03 (24. November 2011)

na ich starte entweder multi oder sinfel.ich fang an zu zocken dann bleibt das bild stehen paar sek warten und geht wieder usw usw

ja mit dem anderen lw gings.hab da grad mal 12min für die installation gebraucht und mit dem neuen dauerte es 2std.... muss man nicht verstehen


----------



## Herbboy (24. November 2011)

Also, ich hatte gestern auch plötzlich Lags beim Spielen, auch Singleplayer die sind heute weg. Könnte also nur an Steam gelegen haben. 


Es kann aber auch sein, dass Deine Hardware inzwischen zu schwach ist. MW3 basiert zwar technisch auf MW2, aber brucht halt schon etwas mehr Leistung, und eine aktuelle Grafkkarte für 80-90€ ist schon fast doppelt so stark wie Deine Karte


----------



## papiermacher03 (27. November 2011)

na wenn dem so wäre frag ich mich warum dann crysis 2 ohne zu mucken läuft und das auf hoher einstellung?ich mein crysis 2 braucht erheblich mehr an leistung als mw3! naja auch egal jetz läuft es wie es sein soll.


----------



## dtschneiderlein (1. Dezember 2011)

Hast du die Ports für MW3 freigegeben bzw. unterstützt dein Router uPnP?

Das Firewall Problem mit MW3 gibt es ja zu hauf!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2011)

dtschneiderlein schrieb:


> Hast du die Ports für MW3 freigegeben bzw. unterstützt dein Router uPnP?
> 
> Das Firewall Problem mit MW3 gibt es ja zu hauf!


 Wenn MW2 und BO bei ihm ohne Probleme laufen liegts nicht daran, da die gleichen Ports genutzt werden. Ist immer eins der ersten Dinge die ich prüf bei nem neuen Spiel das ich online zocken will, da mein Router eben kein uPnP unterstützt ^^


----------



## papiermacher03 (1. Dezember 2011)

na mw3 läuft jetz nur es das bild freezt mal kurz beim zocken und geht nach paar sekunden wieder.is halt nur doof im mp


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Dezember 2011)

papiermacher03 schrieb:


> na mw3 läuft jetz nur es das bild freezt mal kurz beim zocken und geht nach paar sekunden wieder.is halt nur doof im mp


 Das Problem hab ich auch. Bisher aber keine Lösung gefunden...


----------



## dtschneiderlein (7. Dezember 2011)

Tritt das Problem auch auf wenn du mit einer Runde fertig bist und auf die nächste wartest?


----------



## papiermacher03 (13. Dezember 2011)

bei mir war das immer während beim spielen sonst lief alles.

klasse heut neues update und mw3 will ne laufen was soll das wieder


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. Dezember 2011)

dtschneiderlein schrieb:


> Tritt das Problem auch auf wenn du mit einer Runde fertig bist und auf die nächste wartest?


 
nay. nur während dem Spielen. Ich glaub inzwischen, dass es hardware bedingt ist, da ich es in Skyrim auch gelegentlich habe. Freezes von 2-3 Sekunden bevors (ganz normal) weitergeht. In Menüs und so hab ichs selten - ich tipp auf ne zu heisse GraKa .. müsst ich mal überprüfen ^^


----------



## Lightbringer667 (14. Dezember 2011)

papiermacher03 schrieb:


> bei mir war das immer während beim spielen sonst lief alles.
> 
> klasse heut neues update und mw3 will ne laufen was soll das wieder


 
Das ist merkwürdig, da das Update nur nen paar kleinere Bugs und Möglichkeiten für Glitches bereinigt hat. Auch der Matchmaker ist noch mal etwas überarbeitet worden. Aber an der Startroutine oder der Engine ist gar nix geändert worden


----------



## dennismw3 (15. Dezember 2011)

Servus an alle,

ich hoffe mal, dass es eine allgemeine Frage ist... Möchte mit meinem Kumpel zusammen zocken, doch sein NAT Typ lässt sich einfach nicht erweichen von Strikt wenigstens auf Mittel, geschweige denn auf Offen zu wechseln. Also hier meine Frage wie könnten wir das hinbekommen? 
Seine Eckdaten:

Router-Linksys WRT54G
Win 7 
Windows Firewall nicht aktiviert 
Virenprogramm Kaspersky 

Wir sind diversen ergoogelten hinweisen nachgegangen! D.h. Ports freigeschaltet, statische IP-Adresse, Upnp aktiviert,an und aus gemacht das Ding,... aber nichts hat geholfen. Das mit dem DMZ haben wir sein gelassen, da überall stand, dass es eine zu große Sicherheitslücke geben würde.

Witziger weise ist der NAT TYP von Modern Warfare 2 welcher ebenfalls immer Strikt war nun offen...

Wäre klasse wenn mir einer von den hier anwesenden Experten helfen kann!!!
Sollten noch irgendwelche angaben fehlen werden diese natürlich schnellst möglich geposted!

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Dennis


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Wenn die Tipps alle nix helfen, kann man wohl nix machen. Firewall usw. sind aber nicht aktiv, oder?

Ich hab auch alles versucht und maximal "mittel" als NatType. Wenn ich allerdings mal "strikt" habe, dann hilft ein Neustart, um wieder "mittel" zu haben


----------



## dennismw3 (15. Dezember 2011)

Hey Herbboy,

danke erstmal für die prompte Antwort! Hast du denn auch nen Router von Linksys ? Und das mit dem Neustart ist auch schon sehr oft geschehen! 
Was ist denn der Unterschied von MW2 zu MW3 ? Oder anders gefragt warum ist der NAT TYP bei MW2 offen und bei MW3 Strikt?

Die Ausgangsfrage bleibt aber, wie kann ich was einstellen, damit der NAT TYP beim Router Linksys WRT54G sich umschalten lässt?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab keinen Linksys. Aber normalerweise sollte allein die Sache mit dem Upnp ausreichen. Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht...


----------



## papiermacher03 (15. Dezember 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Das ist merkwürdig, da das Update nur nen paar kleinere Bugs und Möglichkeiten für Glitches bereinigt hat. Auch der Matchmaker ist noch mal etwas überarbeitet worden. Aber an der Startroutine oder der Engine ist gar nix geändert worden


 

na steam hat das update draufgemacht und wenn ich zocken möcht kommt nur installation von mw3 wird abgeschlossen und danach passiert nix man man


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2011)

Hast schon mal in der Spielebibliothek rechtsklick auf MW3, Eigenschaften und dann Spieledateien überprüfen oder so?


----------



## papiermacher03 (15. Dezember 2011)

ja habich und alles ok.bevor das update kam lief alles ohne probleme und nun nix


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Dezember 2011)

papiermacher03 schrieb:


> ja habich und alles ok.bevor das update kam lief alles ohne probleme und nun nix


 gestern wurde noch mal ein neuer Patch aufgespielt. Vllt tuts ja jetzt. ansonsten ist dein Fall schon etwas merkwürdig und ich würde fast tippen, dass es an deiner Hardware / Systemeinstellungen irgendwo liegt. 
Ansonsten guck mal in den Steam Foren ob da leute das gleiche Problem haben oder wende dich mal an den Steam Support oder gleich den Support von Activision / Infinity Ward (achtung wenigstens beim Steam Support musst du deine Anfrage auf Englisch formulieren...)


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Dezember 2011)

dennismw3 schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> 
> ich hoffe mal, dass es eine allgemeine Frage ist... Möchte mit meinem Kumpel zusammen zocken, doch sein NAT Typ lässt sich einfach nicht erweichen von Strikt wenigstens auf Mittel, geschweige denn auf Offen zu wechseln. Also hier meine Frage wie könnten wir das hinbekommen?
> Seine Eckdaten:
> ...


 
Mein Router (auch kein LinkSys) unterstützt kein uPNP und ich musste die Ports von Hand öffnen - hab aber jetzt NAT open. 
Es könnte auch mit nem recht restriktiven Antivirus zusammenhängen.  Schau mal ob du da auch noch irgendwie Ports öffnen kannst, bzw.  deaktivier das Antivirenporgramm mal probehalber und schau ob du dann nen offenen NAT bekommst. 

Sprich probier mal:
 - uPNP deaktivieren und die Ports von Hand öffnen
 - Kaspersky probehalber deaktivieren
 - eventuelle Firewall (z.B. MS Security Essentials, wenn installiert) deaktivieren, auch die Win7 interne Firewall. 

Wenn das nicht hilft, bin ich mit meinem Latein auch am Ende.


----------

